# Stingray short and long frame



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 24, 2022)

I have been under the impression that my 1965 twenty inch Fleet was the same frame as the early shorty Stingrays. I have a 5.5 inch crank on it and it puts the pedal about 2 inches off the ground. What length crank came on the '64 ? What is the height of the pedal off the ground. I see that the chain stays on my '65 are angled upward quite a bit pushing the BB closer to the ground. My '68 long frame has much straighter stays and hence much more clearance for the pedals. Did Schwinn use a different frame for '64 Stingray as opposed to say the Typhoon which I often see with a 4.5 crank.  Any information would be appreciated as I want to understand the differences in the frames.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 24, 2022)

Could someone with a '64 measure from center of BB to the ground?


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Jul 25, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Could someone with a '64 measure from center of BB to the ground?



Actually your fleet is a different frame than the stingrays for sure. Check out these dealer spec sheets. Your fleet is a 1940-D frame. The Typhoon and Stingray used a 1940-A. Doesn't your fleet have the clips where the slimline tank attach too?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 25, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Your fleet is a 1940-D frame. The Typhoon and Stingray used a 1940-A. Doesn't your fleet have the clips where the slimline tank attach too?



Yes a slimline tank. Do you think the difference is only the tank tabs? I can't imagine they had 2 different 20 inch cantilever frames at that point, but I do not know.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Jul 25, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Yes a slimline tank. Do you think the difference is only the tank tabs? I can't imagine they had 2 different 20 inch cantilever frames at that point, but I do not know.



Yes, the tabs should be the only diffrence. I've come across frames that have the same frame number but different letters at the end of frame number and have noticed the visible differences are for example one will be a Coaster Brake frame and the other will have brackets for hand brakes


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 25, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Yes, the tabs should be the only diffrence. I've come across frames that have the same frame number but different letters at the end of frame number and have noticed the visible differences are for example one will be a Coaster Brake frame and the other will have brackets for hand brakes



I guess with a 5.5 crank it just ends up that close to the ground. It is like 8 inches to  the center of BB and the pedals are only 2.5 from the ground. Lots of banged up pedals.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Jul 25, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I guess with a 5.5 crank it just ends up that close to the ground. It is like 8 inches to  the center of BB and the pedals are only 2.5 from the ground. Lots of banged up pedals.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Jul 25, 2022)

Notice A, B, C, & D variations in frames has to do with clips for tanks. To caliper brake models


----------

